# MBA Annual Beekeepers Convention



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like I'll be able to slip away from the farm to submerse into everything bees these next two days. 
The agenda looks great, with a couple well known Beesource members lecturing; Michael Palmer and Jean-Marc. 
I hope all you Beesource Manitoba beekeepers make it out today and especially tomorrow. Saturday's workshop is on Successful Wintering and Colony Nuc Production 

http://manitobabee.org/hive/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Draft-Convention-Speakers-Agenda-Jan-24.docx


----------

